# Search feature



## Michelle79 (Sep 17, 2004)

I have a question about the search feature...

Everytime I do a search &amp; try to go back to the results it always says something like "you cannot use the search at this time please try again later". Can you only do one search in a certain time period?


----------



## oglorious1 (Sep 20, 2004)

Bumping for an answer because i have the same problem


----------



## Allandra (Sep 20, 2004)

I just did a search, and it worked fine for me.  
Are you putting the + sign in front of the word you want to search (example:  +Kiehl's)?


----------



## pink_flower (Sep 20, 2004)

Im having problems with the search feature as well. I only get results as far back as June and sometimes it goes to an error page.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 22, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
I have a question about the search feature...

Everytime I do a search &amp; try to go back to the results it always says something like "you cannot use the search at this time please try again later". Can you only do one search in a certain time period? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am getting this same message when I change my search criteria and search again.


----------



## LuLu (Sep 25, 2004)

What are we doing about this? It's irritating, I get this message at least  every other time I search. /images/graemlins/angry2.gif


----------



## bajanplums1 (Sep 26, 2004)

bump, I have the same issue.


----------



## Erica78 (Sep 27, 2004)

Same thing is happening to me. It's usually when I try to do a search right after another one. Also the search results are only going up to 200. So if one topic has over 100 replies...I can only search back to a couple months of topics.


----------



## azul11 (Sep 28, 2004)

*SEARCH HELP!!*

bump I am having a problem no matter what I type in for the search. God bless you all.


----------



## Allandra (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: SEARCH HELP!!*

AZUL11,

I tried a search again (just a second ago).  It's working fine for me.  Please tell me how you're doing your search (so I can offer some assistance).


----------



## Carlie (Sep 28, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
I have a question about the search feature...

Everytime I do a search &amp; try to go back to the results it always says something like "you cannot use the search at this time please try again later". Can you only do one search in a certain time period? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I got this same error this morning.  ...sometimes it worked, sometimes it didn't.


----------



## pink_flower (Sep 29, 2004)

OK I put a plus sign (ex: +humectress) in front and it worked but like the others it only shows me 200 results. I know there is more than that..


----------



## JaneiR36 (Oct 2, 2004)

It seems we're now only allowed to do one every few minutes.  The mods could check on that.  Try doing a search, and try doing another one shortly after.  This is just another one in the series of features that have either been removed or compromised from this forum.  I wish someone had bothered to explain what really went on when we had that little blackout a while back, and how things would be different from then on /images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Oct 4, 2004)

The search feature is the most database intensive feature of the board. Basically it slows things down. Usually we average 50 members online at any time. If everyone does search at the same time you will manage to bring the server down. The lag you see in searches is to ensure that the search feature is not abused by the members. Of course you don't know when others search but the probability of someone searching at the same time as another one (or many other ones) is reduced.


----------



## JaneiR36 (Oct 4, 2004)

Can you please tell us a little about some of the other features that have been modified in the forum?  Or a simpler question would be is this a different software we are using now?  Just curious /images/graemlins/smile.gif  I kinda figured about the searching, since you mentioned a while ago that the search feature is "killing this forum"........ /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Mestiza (Oct 13, 2004)

I have been trying to do searches and get some weird error messages. /images/graemlins/swearing.gif


----------



## inthepink (Oct 14, 2004)

This keeps happening to me, too and it's very annoying.  I am not abusing the search feature. Can it be made to work like it used to?


----------



## aqualung (Oct 31, 2004)

The search feature is not working for me.

Problem #1: 
I can't search for multiple words.
Ex: +nexxus +ensure
Ex: +"nexxus ensure"
The above 2 methods USED TO return all entries containing BOTH works "nexxus" and "ensure." Now entries containing EITHER words are returned.

Problem #2:
If I do a search, I have to wait a few minutes before doing the next one. If I made a mistake in the 1st search and try again immediately, the error message says "you cannot use the search at this time please try again later." 

I want to search for specific methods and products, but I can't!


----------



## inthepink (Nov 4, 2004)

I have the same problems as megonw which is very frustrating.  I like being able to research things so I don't have to make a brand new post.  Can this be fixed?


----------



## sengschick (Nov 5, 2004)

Ugh.  Happy to know I'm not the only one struggling.  I'm trying to search for a particular post of my own by defining a timeline and it's return no matches. /images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## lovechic (Nov 9, 2004)

*ME TOO SENGSCHICK!!! THAT'S WHY I HAVE BEEN BUGGING THE HECK OUT OF YOU TO HELP ME FIND PRODUCTS!!! LOL!* *I HAVE THE WORST LUCK WITH THE SEARCH THING!*  /images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Nov 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*megonw said:*
The search feature is not working for me.

Problem #1: 
I can't search for multiple words.
Ex: +nexxus +ensure
Ex: +"nexxus ensure"
The above 2 methods USED TO return all entries containing BOTH works "nexxus" and "ensure." Now entries containing EITHER words are returned.

Problem #2:
If I do a search, I have to wait a few minutes before doing the next one. If I made a mistake in the 1st search and try again immediately, the error message says "you cannot use the search at this time please try again later." 

I want to search for specific methods and products, but I can't! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I just tried +nexxus +ensure with no time limit and sorted by relevance and I got a lot of posts. Is there something else that you are doing?

For #2 the search feature has a time limit which has to expire before you can make another search. If memory serves well it is 60 seconds and it is introduced so that multiple searches from many members at the same time will not slow the board down.


----------

